# rotten egg smell



## fcamastro (Dec 15, 2011)

hi , I hope someone can help me.Started a chilean malbec (juice) in May fermentation went well, racked a couple of times ,added metabisulphite in july and racked to a 30 gal oak barrel.has been going well,topping up every 3 weeks wine smelled and tasted good.opened the bong tonight to top up and rotten egg smell. what should i do tomorrow ? thanks for your help . frank....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you been testing for sulfites? You can lose S02 fast in a vessel like this! Not sure what the problem could be as this is usually caused buy a stressed fermentation and since fermentation has long been done this pretty much eliminates this. Id say your probably very low on sulfites and may just be in the beginning of having a worse problem on your hands if you dont nip this in the bud right now. Id say sulfite it good and splash rack it a few times and if this doesnt cure it you may have to use some copper on it like stirring the wine with a copper pipe. I would stay clear of copper sulfate which is sold on wine making stores for this but it is a poison in the wrong amount.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 16, 2011)

Wade 
I purshased a 3/8 copper tube and used it for my racking cane and that also helps. The contact is minimual but it appears to work for situations like this

thanks steve


----------



## robie (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree with Wade. This is very late to have an H2S problem. Is the smell of rotten eggs, or just a rotting smell? I wonder if what you are smelling is something else besides H2S.

To test for H2S, smell your wine and remember the intensity. Put half glass of the wine in a cup with two or three clean, shinny pennies. Stir the wine for about three minutes. Smell the wine again. If it is H2S, the copper will have neutralized some of the H2S and reduced the smell enough for you to tell.

If the test indicates H2S, if you want to use copper, at most any super market you can purchase a copper mesh that is used for scrubbing pots and pans. You can sanitize it well; tie it to the end of a wine stirring spoon and stir your barrel for about 5 minutes. Then just put it in the barrel with a string tied to it to retrieve it. Leave it in for a month or so. It won't hurt you or your wine.

Next time you rack, splash rack it. You may have to repeat all this a few times.

MoreWine sells an additive - Reduless, that will eliminate H2S without all the copper and potential damage to your wine. Always leave the copper sulfate for the professionals to use; it is dangerous.


----------

